# PETA nicht im Landesbeirat für Tierschutz in Baden-Württemberg



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Januar 2016

*PETA nicht im Landesbeirat für Tierschutz in Baden-Württemberg
​*Eine erfreuliche Nachricht, dass dieser Plan des grünen Ministers Bonde, die Tierrechtler von PETA in den Landesbeirat für Tierschutz zu berufen - inkl. Verbandsklagerecht - nun gescheitert ist.

Wir hatten ja schon beim Ministerium im Vorfeld nachgefragt. 

Nachdem ich im Forum bei uns gelesen hatte, dass der Versuch die Tierrechtler in dern Beirat aufzunehmen, gescheitert sei, habe ich natürlich umgehend meine landespolitischen Kontakte aktiviert und diesbezüglich nachgefragt.


tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> übrigens ist "PETA" nun offiziell *nicht* in den Landesbeirat für Tierschutz aufgenommen worden.



Die Dame der Pressestelle von den Grünen hat zwar bis jetzt nicht mehr geantwortet (da war ich wohl zu "frech" oder "konkret" mit meinen dezidierten Nachfrage):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Nachgehakt im Ministerium -  Die ersten Antworten​*Da ich nicht erwarte, dass die B-W-Verbandler oder der DAFV da was tun, habe ich das Ministerium für Ländlichen Raum und Verbraucherschutz (Pressestelle) selber einfach mal angeschrieben und nachgefragt:
> 
> 
> > Sehr geehrter Herr Jox,
> ...




Aber Wolfgang Reuther, der fischereipolitische Sprecher der CDU-Fraktion im Landtag, hat mich gleich zurück gerufen und das bestätigt, dass PETA nicht aufgenommen worden wäre. 

Ich bekomme aus seinem Büro auch noch das entsprechende Schreiben.

Ich kann also über die genauen Gründe zur Nichtaufnahme noch nichts sagen, und werde das baldmöglichst nachholen..

*Meine persönliche Meinung:*
Gott sei Dank waren einige Politiker wohl cleverer als der grüne Minister Bonde und haben die Aufnahme der spendensammelnden Tierrechtssektierer von PETA in den Landesbeitrat für Tierschutz verhindert.

Das ist gut für Menschen, Angler, Tiere und das Land!

Thomas Finkbeiner



*Nachklapp, 11:52 Uhr*

Nu gehts aber los (lesen die hier mit vom Ministerium?)

Soeben das Schreiben vom Ministerium an mich:


> Lieber Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage zum Landesbeirat für Tierschutz, die ich Ihnen für das Ministerium für Ländlichen Raum und Verbraucherschutz wie folgt beantworten kann:
> Es gab eine Vielzahl von Vorschlägen für die neue Zusammensetzung des Landestierschutzbeirats. Diese wurden beraten und nach Abwägung wurde entschieden. Der Vorschlag, PETA aufzunehmen, wurde dabei nicht aufgegriffen. Wir haben nun eine stimmige Gesamtzusammensetzung des Beirats.
> ...



Das mir nun vorliegende Schreiben des Ministeriums an die Verbände ist auch klar:
Man habe wegen Ausscheidens einiger Verbände die Neuzusammensetzung eine Diskussion zu Gremienzusammensetzung geführt und wegen des "breit diskutierten Themas Tierschutz" sei für eine breitere Aufstellung auch die Idee da gewesen, PETA mit aufzunehmen.

Man habe sich nun entschieden (seitens des Ministeriums), "eine Aufnahme PETA *NICHT *zu befürworten".


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PETA nicht im Landesbeirat für Tierschutz in Baden-Württemberg*

PS:
Nochmals Danke an Boardie tibulski, der mich drauf aufmerksam machte!!!


----------



## tibulski (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PETA nicht im Landesbeirat für Tierschutz in Baden-Württemberg*

Hallo gerne,

vielleicht solltest du noch erwähnen, das der Landesfischereiverband für die Angler in BW da im Vorfeld entsprechend Stellung bezogen hat.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Honeyball (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PETA nicht im Landesbeirat für Tierschutz in Baden-Württemberg*

Hat für mich den Beigeschmack, dass ohne Boardie tibulski und Dein Engagement wohl gar keiner im Ministerium gecheckt hätte, mit welchen fragwürdigen Gestalten man sich da beinahe eingelassen hätte. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PETA nicht im Landesbeirat für Tierschutz in Baden-Württemberg*



> vielleicht solltest du noch erwähnen, das der Landesfischereiverband für die Angler in BW da im Vorfeld entsprechend Stellung bezogen hat.


Naja, da waren ehrlicherweise andere Einbringungen wirksamer als die vom LFV.

Dass wir darüber öffentlich berichten müssen, dass PETA da raus ist, weil der LFV immer noch nicht zu einer vernünftigen  Öffentlichkeitsarbeit fähig ist, ist auch traurig.

Und nach wie vor hat der Verband erstmal grundsätzlich  eine anglerfreundliche Einstellung zu beweisen, nach der ********, welche die in den letzten Jahrzehnten gebaut haben (und wie man aus Südwürttemberg - Hohenzollern hört (da ist auch Kath her, das "Mitglied" des Nichtgremiums des DAFV, der obskuren Finanzkommission):
Immer noch nix dazu gelernt .....)

Dem Verband ist noch immer in keinster Weise zu trauen - die sollen erst mal konkret was schaffen für Angler und das Angeln....

Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot, keine weiteren Einschränkungen, früheres Angeln für Jugendliche, Erleichterungen beim Zugang zum Angeln, und, und, und...


----------



## tibulski (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PETA nicht im Landesbeirat für Tierschutz in Baden-Württemberg*

Hallo Thomas,



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass wir darüber öffentlich berichten müssen, dass PETA da raus ist, weil der LFV immer noch nicht zu einer vernünftigen  Öffentlichkeitsarbeit fähig ist, ist auch traurig.



da hast du völlig recht, aber daran arbeiten wir gerade. Und ich hab dir ja auch die Info gegeben, welche ich vom Verband habe.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> die sollen erst mal konkret was schaffen für Angler und das Angeln....
> 
> Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot, keine weiteren Einschränkungen, früheres Angeln für Jugendliche, Erleichterungen beim Zugang zum Angeln, und, und, und...



da hast du auch recht. Daher finde ich persönlich es  wichtig sich im Verband ehrenamtlich zu engagieren.

Ich kann euren Frust ja verstehen, ich bin selber Angler durch und durch und vieles ist in der Vergangenheit bestimmt ziemlich beschissen gelaufen. Aber ich glaube, wenn man was verändern will, dann müssen wir versuchen den Verband zu verändern.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PETA nicht im Landesbeirat für Tierschutz in Baden-Württemberg*

Ist eigentlich eine zwangsläufige Entscheidung, denn PETA schützt keine Tiere, nur die eigenen Konten unter der ominösen Aussage für "Tierrechte" einzutreten.


----------



## tibulski (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PETA nicht im Landesbeirat für Tierschutz in Baden-Württemberg*

Zumindest hat das die Stiftung Warentest auch noch mal bestätigt:

http://www.focus.de/finanzen/news/wwf-ist-top-peta-flop-bei-tier-und-umweltschuetzern-versickern-millionen-an-spendengeldern_id_3430030.html 

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: PETA nicht im Landesbeirat für Tierschutz in Baden-Württemberg*

Ist zwar schon aus 2012 oder 2013 von der Stiftung Warentest, dennoch immer richtig, wieder mal drauf hinzuweisen.


----------

